
My NASA Friend Found a Box of Film from Apollo 15 in His Desk Drawer - mxfh
https://petapixel.com/2017/04/25/nasa-friend-found-box-film-apollo-15-desk-drawer/
======
mxfh
No original moon films though:
[http://disq.us/p/1i59278](http://disq.us/p/1i59278)

